# Flourish or CSM+B



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm not paying what Tropica wants for TPN, so I need to decide on a new trace mix. 

Which do you use or prefer CSM+B or Flourish comprehensive?

This will be for a high tech 75 gal if that makes any difference.


----------



## Metalmaid (Dec 2, 2008)

I use PMDD with NutriSi as fertilizer.

PMDD contains:
KNO3 
KH2PO4 
NutriSi contains:
Fe, Mn, Cu, Zn, B o Mo
C6H8O7
K2SO4


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

I use CSM+B but I prefer Flourish Comprehensive. So I didn't vote. I use CSM+B because I dose PPS-Pro and I couldn't decide on what was the appropriate amount of Flourish Comprehensive to use to be equivalent to CSM+B in dosing PPS-Pro. It was just easier to dose CSM+B so if I had problems with it I wouldn't be wondering if it was because I was using the Flourish.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

For a larger tank it will be more cost effective to use a bulk ferts, like CSM+B.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

TPN_L_ for now and when it runs out CSM+B.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Right, now that Tropica is $1000 a bottle,I'm going to be switching, too. Is there a thread somewhere about how to use CSM+B? and what does it stand for?
thanks,
penny


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I prefer Flourish over CSM+B b/c Flourish has magnesium, and CSM+B does not.
It's not worth it for me to use two products when one will work, despite the price difference.


----------



## dave k (Jan 21, 2008)

I bought some CSM+B but it didn't come
doesing instructing so i sent them a e-mail about doesing... this is the reply



All store bought micro nutrient solutions are between 94% and 97% water, by weight. If you have a decent scale...accurate to a tenth of a gram... you can create an exact copy of Flourish by adding 6% CSM+B to 94% water. As a single milliliter of water weighs 1 gram, for 500 ml of solution you would add 30 grams of CSM+B. A fun calculation is grams in a pound - 454 - divided by 60 = the number of liters of solution you can get out of your pound of CSM...7.5. 7.5 times 2 times $8.00 (the average cost for 500ml of Flourish) = $120. Flourish costs 10 times as much as CSM+B!

Anyway, back to your question. For a solution like Flourish just add two tablespoons of CSM+B to 500ml distilled water. Keep in the dark, use within a month. PMDD instructions can be used, along with many other dosing strategies. For PMDD solution use only 1 tablespoon to 500ml distilled water. Our dosing stratagem is PMDD based - 1 to 4 drops per gallon per day. 20 drops equal 1 ml. So for a 50 gallon tank you would use at least 2.5 ml, and no more then 10 ml per day. That is for a tank with CO2. For a tank without CO2, 5ml would be the maximum we would recommend. 

May your tanks glow green and bubble!

Alan at AquariumFertilizer.com


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

vancat said:


> ... Is there a thread somewhere about how to use CSM+B? ...


From: http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/dosing.html

*Plantex CSM+B:
*
* Mix 2 tablespoons (30 grams) with 2 cups (473 ml) of water.
* 1 ml of this solution will add 0.1 ppm of iron to 10 gallons of water.
* 0.1 gram dosed dry in 20 gallons of water will add 0.09 ppm of iron.
* Suggested iron levels are 0.1-0.5 ppm


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've always gotten better results with Flourish comprehensive. I use Flourish Iron as well.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

AaronT said:


> I've always gotten better results with Flourish comprehensive. I use Flourish Iron as well.


Ditto.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

AaronT said:


> I've always gotten better results with Flourish comprehensive. I use Flourish Iron as well.


x3


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I dose CSM+B and flourish Iron at the same time since CSM+B seems to be somewhat lacking in Iron, flourish Iron makes up for that. I started doing this awhile back when I was testing my tank and realized that the amount of Iron in CSM+B was completely consumed by the plants within a half an hour of the photo period by subsequently adding flourish Iron you make more Iron available in the water column for a longer period of time thus yielding ore robust plant growth and coloration. even when i dose both all the Iron in my tank is consumed after a 6 hour photo period every time plants seems to take it up very fast


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

I have used a similar product as CSM+B called NutriSi here in Sweden. It seems to work rather badly in harder water and the chelate seems to denature very fast. I'm pretty sure it's not uptake but rather precipitation that makes CSM+B and NutriSi measure 0 levels fast after wc. Adding extra iron via Ferrogan every day made a huge difference, and then I moved to a HEEDTA-based micro named Mikro+ sold here in Sweden. It's kindof cool there is a low budget alternative with the same chelates as TMG.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

I had either calcium or magnesium def. in my tank when i used CSM +B. I changed to Flourish TE and it was all solved.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

>>>>>I had either calcium or magnesium def. in my tank when i used CSM +B

What exactly was it that told you that you had those deficiencies?

Were you using anything like GH Booster at the same time? (which contains Calcium Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate)


----------



## jcali10 (Jun 17, 2007)

I also use the PPS Pro method, which includes MgSO4 (magnesium) along with the NPK mix. I have been using CSM+B ever since I started growing plants (a little over a year), but have been doubling the dose of CSM+B for the last month or two. 

I always attributed any green spot algae on my tanks due to my tendency to overfeed my fish. I will have to read up on gsa again.

I was not aware, excess iron would cause gsa, and I'm not sure I am dosing iron in excess. 

Calcium? I never check or dose it as far as I know. I do have a kH test kit though. 

PPS PRO TE MIX: 
500ml distilled water
40 grams CSM+B
Standard dose: 1 ml @ 10 gallons of tank water daily. 

I dose: 
2 ml in my 10 gallon
4 ml in my 20 gallon
9 ml in my 50 gallon

Plants are growing well thankfully.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Flourish has so many more compounds in it and a lot of those are needed/used in photosynthesis to a greater degree than CSM+B


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

I use CSM+B. I dont mix it with water or anything. I have a 55 gallon and i dry dose an eighth of a teaspoon every other day. Never had a problem and all my plants are healthy.


----------



## xpirtdesign (Dec 5, 2008)

A_Shea said:


> I use CSM+B. I dont mix it with water or anything. I have a 55 gallon and i dry dose an eighth of a teaspoon every other day. Never had a problem and all my plants are healthy.


i do the same. all is well


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

I use both. I remember CSM+B doesn't have some important elements. I think it's Mg and something else. Anyways, I think it really depends on what is already in your water.


----------

